# [gelöst] System Update schlägt fehl

## misterxx

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte wieder mal mein System updaten. Habe gelesen, dass man die Einstellungen

```
PYTHON_TARGETS
```

 und 

```
PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET
```

aus make.conf entfernen soll, habe ich auch gemacht.

Leider kann immer noch nicht updaten. Bitte im Unterstützung und danke im Voraus! Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen?

```
matrixstorage ~ # emerge --deep --update --newuse --changed-deps --with-bdeps=y @world -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.30.1:0/5.30::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.26.2:0/5.26::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/IPC-System-Simple-1.250.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                       

    (and 16 more with the same problem)

dev-python/setuptools:0

  (dev-python/setuptools-45.3.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-util/meson-0.53.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                      ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

    (and 2 more with the same problem)

  (dev-python/setuptools-44.1.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/requests-2.22.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-)] required by (dev-python/pyblake2-1.1.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

    >=dev-python/setuptools-1.0[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/cryptography-2.8-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/idna-2.8:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

    [python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/PySocks-1.7.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                      ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

    [python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/idna-2.8:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                      ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-)] required by (dev-python/setuptools_scm-1.15.6-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

    [python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/extras-1.0.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                      ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           

    [python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/ply-3.11:0/3.11::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                      ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

    [python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/zope-component-4.4.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^^                      ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

    [python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/requests-2.22.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                      ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

    [python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/fixtures-3.0.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                      ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

    [python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/pycparser-2.19-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                      ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/mimeparse-1.6.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

    [python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/zope-event-4.4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                      ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/cryptography-2.8-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

    [python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/traceback2-1.4.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                      ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/cython-0.29.15:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/ply-3.11:0/3.11::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

    [python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/cffi-1.14.0:0/1.14.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                      ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/extras-1.0.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/pycparser-2.19-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

    [python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-)] required by (dev-python/zope-interface-4.4.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^^                      ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/testtools-2.3.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/certifi-2019.11.28:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/pyrsistent-0.15.6:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/chardet-3.0.4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/linecache2-1.0.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

    [python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-)] required by (dev-python/pbr-3.1.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                      ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

    [python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/future-0.18.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                      ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_python2_7(-)?,-python_single_target_python2_7(-)] required by (dev-python/ipaddress-1.0.23:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                             

    [python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (app-portage/gemato-14.3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                      ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/unittest2-1.1.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

    [

.... 

  (dev-python/cryptography-2.8-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-python/cryptography-2.8[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/pyopenssl-19.1.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                        ^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

  (dev-python/cryptography-2.2.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-python/cryptography-1.2[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-)] required by (app-crypt/certbot-0.19.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

    >=dev-python/cryptography-2.1.4[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_4(-),python_targets_python3_5(-),python_targets_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-)] required by (dev-python/pyopenssl-17.5.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

dev-python/pyopenssl:0

  (dev-python/pyopenssl-19.1.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-python/pyopenssl-17.5.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-python/pyopenssl[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-)] required by (app-crypt/certbot-0.19.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

dev-python/six:0

  (dev-python/six-1.14.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-python/six-1.11.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-python/six[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-)] required by (app-crypt/certbot-0.19.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

    >=dev-python/six-1.5.2[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_4(-),python_targets_python3_5(-),python_targets_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-)] required by (dev-python/pyopenssl-17.5.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

!!! The slot conflict(s) shown above involve package(s) which may need to

!!! be rebuilt in order to solve the conflict(s). However, the following

!!! package(s) cannot be rebuilt for the reason(s) shown:

  (dev-lang/python-3.5.5:3.5/3.5m::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (dev-lang/python-3.4.8:3.4/3.4m::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_4(-),python_targets_python3_5(-),python_targets_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-)]".

(dependency required by "dev-python/cryptography-2.2.2-r1::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "dev-python/pyopenssl-17.5.0::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "app-crypt/certbot-0.19.0::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])
```

Last edited by misterxx on Tue Apr 13, 2021 10:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## misterxx

Hallo Leute,

hat keine einen Vorschlag, wie ich bei dem Problem vorgehen sollte???

Danke im Voraus!

----------

## schmidicom

Ich würde dir gerne helfen, und andere sicher auch, aber leider sind die Meldungen von emerge manchmal echt nicht einfach zu lesen/verstehen und gerade bei deinem aktuellen Problem wüsste ich persönlich jetzt auch nicht wo man anfangen sollte.

Vielleicht findet sich im englischsprachigen Teil des Forums eher jemand der dir da helfen kann denn dort dürften auch mehr Gentoo-Devs unterwegs sein.

----------

## misterxx

Versuche erst den Perl zu aktualisieren. Dabei bekomme ich folgende Ausgabe

```
matrixstorage /var/log # emerge -au perl

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/perl-5.30.1 [5.26.2]

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.30.1:0/5.30::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl (Argument)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.26.2:0/5.26::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-File-Temp-0.230.400-r5:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                             

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-Digest-SHA-5.960.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                         

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-2.52.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                       

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-2.150.10-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                            

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-Exporter-5.720.0-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                          

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.240.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                 

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-XSLoader-0.270.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                       

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-Parse-CPAN-Meta-2.150.10-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                  

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.380.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.74.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                               

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-Encode-2.880.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                     

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Install-2.40.0-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                 

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.460.200_rc:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                     

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-Perl-OSType-1.10.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                            

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-File-Path-2.130.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                        

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS-3.340.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                               

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-IO-1.380.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                 

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-JSON-PP-2.274.0.200_rc:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                             

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-podlators-4.90.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                       

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.74.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                   

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/File-Temp-0.230.400-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                     

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-IO-Socket-IP-0.380.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-Storable-2.620.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                       

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-Getopt-Long-2.490.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                          

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-Module-Metadata-1.0.33-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.670.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                        

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-Text-ParseWords-3.300.0-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                 

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-Carp-1.420.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                   

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Manifest-1.700.0-r5:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                   

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-Data-Dumper-2.167.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                          

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.150.0-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                             

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.550.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                         

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-YAML-0.18.0-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                               

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-version-0.991.700:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                        

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-Time-HiRes-1.974.100-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                              

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-parent-0.236.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                        

    =dev-lang/perl-5.26* required by (virtual/perl-Exporter-5.720.0-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                             

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-IO-Compress-2.74.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                            

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-libnet-3.100.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                     

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.225-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                     

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26= required by (virtual/perl-Time-Local-1.250.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                            

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.26=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Lchown-1.10.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                              

    (and 78 more with the same problems)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

!!! The slot conflict(s) shown above involve package(s) which may need to

!!! be rebuilt in order to solve the conflict(s). However, the following

!!! package(s) cannot be rebuilt for the reason(s) shown:

  (virtual/perl-libnet-3.100.0:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.74.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-Getopt-Long-2.490.0:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.380.0:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-JSON-PP-2.274.0.200_rc:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-Data-Dumper-2.167.0:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Install-2.40.0-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.550.0:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-Digest-SHA-5.960.0:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-2.150.10-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-Time-HiRes-1.974.100-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-Perl-OSType-1.10.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-Module-Metadata-1.0.33-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-Storable-2.620.0:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-YAML-0.18.0-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS-3.340.0:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-File-Temp-0.230.400-r5:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-XSLoader-0.270.0:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-IO-Socket-IP-0.380.0:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-version-0.991.700:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.225-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.670.0:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.74.0:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-Carp-1.420.0:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-podlators-4.90.0:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Manifest-1.700.0-r5:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-Time-Local-1.250.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-File-Path-2.130.0:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-Text-ParseWords-3.300.0-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-Encode-2.880.0:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.150.0-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-parent-0.236.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-Exporter-5.720.0-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.240.0:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (perl-core/File-Temp-0.230.400-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-IO-1.380.0:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-IO-Compress-2.74.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (dev-perl/Lchown-1.10.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-Parse-CPAN-Meta-2.150.10-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.460.200_rc:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

Vieles ist vom Perl 5.26 abhängig, warum kann es auf Perl 5.30 nicht switches? Es ist ja nicht ein sonder viele Packete.

Jemand eine Idee?

----------

## Christian99

das sieht ein bisschen seltsam aus.

Ich würde mal versuchen, alle Pakete, die portage mit auflistet mit zu bauen, also sowas wie

```
emerge -a1 perl virtual/perl-File-Temp virtual/perl-Digest-SHA ....
```

die virtual pakete könntest du mit eix so machen:

```
emerge -a1 perl $(eix --only-names -I -C virtual perl-)
```

und dann die paar , über die sich portage noch beschwert per hand hinzufügen

----------

## Max Steel

Was ist eigentlich aus update-perl geworden?

----------

## misterxx

Hallo Leute,

vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldungen.

Ich habe gestern noch auf diesen Thread gestossen: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1107662-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html?sid=2bf33a07bf8eefb5b753451b2e40ac44

Dort wurden Probleme mit meinem System sehr ähnlichen Symptomen behandelt. So bin ich wie dort beschrieben vorgegangen.

- PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET and PYTHON_TARGETS aus make.conf entfern

- meine Einstellungen bezogen auf mask und unmask bereinigt (alles was Python anging entfern und teilweise andere Sachen angepasst)

- von Portage-9999 erst zu portage-2.3.69 und im Anschluss auf aktuell stabile gewechselt

- System upgrade gestartet

Aktuell läuft System Upgrade, es sollen 321 Pakete gebaut werden.

Danach schaue ich ob es mit dem Perl sich gelöst hat und ob das Update World erneut funktionieren wird.

Ich werde im Anschluss darüber hier berichten.

----------

## misterxx

System Upgrade ist durch. Perl Problem hat sich gelöst.

Nächstes Problem beim update world.

```
[blocks B      ] app-eselect/eselect-opengl ("app-eselect/eselect-opengl" is blocking media-libs/mesa-19.3.5, x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.7)

Total: 149 packages (108 upgrades, 16 new, 5 in new slots, 20 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 397.427 KiB

Conflict: 3 blocks (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    app-eselect/eselect-opengl required by @selected 

  (media-libs/mesa-19.3.5:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    media-libs/mesa[X(+),abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_riscv_lp64d(-)?,abi_riscv_lp64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (media-libs/mesa[X(+)]) required by (x11-libs/gtk+-3.24.13:3/3::gentoo, installed) USE="X cups introspection (-aqua) -broadway (-cloudprint) (-colord) -examples -gtk-doc -test -vim-syntax -wayland -xinerama"

    media-libs/mesa[egl] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-5.13.2-r1:5/5.13::gentoo, installed) USE="dbus egl gif jpeg libinput png udev xcb -accessibility -debug -eglfs -evdev -gles2-only -ibus -test -tslib -tuio -vnc -wayland"

    >=media-libs/mesa-9.1.6[egl,X(+),abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_riscv_lp64d(-)?,abi_riscv_lp64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=media-libs/mesa-9.1.6[egl,X(+)]) required by (x11-libs/cairo-1.16.0-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="X glib opengl svg (-aqua) -debug (-gles2-only) -static-libs -utils -valgrind"

    >=media-libs/mesa-9.1.6[X(+),abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_riscv_lp64d(-)?,abi_riscv_lp64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=media-libs/mesa-9.1.6[X(+)]) required by (virtual/opengl-7.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

    >=media-libs/mesa-10.2:* required by (www-client/firefox-52.3.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="dbus gmp-autoupdate jemalloc startup-notification -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -gtk2 (-hardened) -hwaccel -jack -neon (-pgo) -pulseaudio (-rust) (-selinux) (-system-cairo) -system-harfbuzz -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-libevent -system-libvpx -system-sqlite -test -wifi" L10N="de ru -ach -af -an -ar -as -ast -az -bg -bn-BD -bn-IN -br -bs -ca -cak -cs -cy -da -dsb -el -en-GB -en-ZA -eo -es-AR -es-CL -es-ES -es-MX -et -eu -fa -ff -fi -fr -fy -ga -gd -gl -gn -gu -he -hi -hr -hsb -hu -hy -id -is -it -ja -ka -kab -kk -km -kn -ko -lij -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -ms -nb -nl -nn -or -pa -pl -pt-BR -pt-PT -rm -ro -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv -ta -te -th -tr -uk -uz -vi -xh -zh-CN -zh-TW"

    media-libs/mesa[egl,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_riscv_lp64d(-)?,abi_riscv_lp64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (media-libs/mesa[egl]) required by (media-libs/libepoxy-1.5.4:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="X egl -test"

    >=media-libs/mesa-18[X(+),egl,gbm] required by (x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.7:0/1.20.7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="ipv6 libglvnd suid udev xorg -debug -dmx -doc -elogind -kdrive -libressl -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd -unwind -wayland -xcsecurity -xephyr -xnest -xvfb"

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.7:0/1.20.7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-base/xorg-server[xorg] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.5.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

    x11-base/xorg-server[xorg] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.10.6:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

    x11-base/xorg-server[-minimal] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-omap-0.4.5:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

    x11-base/xorg-server:= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.3.8:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-dga"

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.18[udev] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.10.6:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

    x11-base/xorg-server:= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-armsoc-1.4.1:0/0::hossie, installed) USE=""

    x11-base/xorg-server:= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.5.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

    x11-base/xorg-server:= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.10.6:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

    x11-base/xorg-server[xorg] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.3.8:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-dga"

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.14 required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.9.1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

    x11-base/xorg-server[xorg] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-armsoc-1.4.1:0/0::hossie, installed) USE=""

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99 required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.3.8:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-dga"

    x11-base/xorg-server:= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.9.1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

    x11-base/xorg-server[xorg] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-omap-0.4.5:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

    x11-base/xorg-server required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.5.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.3 required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-omap-0.4.5:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

    x11-base/xorg-server[xorg] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.9.1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""

    x11-base/xorg-server:= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-omap-0.4.5:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE=""
```

Ich verstehe es so dass entweder mesa oder eselect-opengl installiert werde können. mesa ist installiert aber warum wird die Installation von eselect-opengl gefordert?

Und was sollte man hier am besten tun?

----------

## misterxx

gelöst in dem ich den Atom in  /var/lib/portage/world aaskommentiert habe.

Nun nächste Aktion 

```
emerge -avuDN @world --with-bdeps=y --backtrack=200
```

 gestartet.

```
Total: 162 packages (101 upgrades, 13 new, 5 in new slots, 43 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 390.111 KiB
```

----------

## misterxx

```
Total: 162 packages (101 upgrades, 13 new, 5 in new slots, 43 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 390.111 KiB
```

Aktion erfolgreich abgeschlossen.

```
matrixstorage ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.3.97 (python 3.6.10-final-0, default/linux/arm/17.0/armv7a/desktop, gcc-8.2.0, glibc-2.29-r7, 4.9.44 armv7l)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.9.44-armv7l-ARMv7_Processor_rev_3_-v7l-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:     2041904 total,    173528 free

KiB Swap:    4189180 total,   4088480 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 08 Apr 2020 12:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: b90f8a15f0c3f23c6b901275faea75c772bc9067

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.31.1 p5) 2.31.1

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.17-r2::gentoo, 3.4.8::gentoo, 3.5.5::gentoo, 3.6.10-r1::gentoo, 3.7.7-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.16.5::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r3::gentoo, 1.15.1-r2::gentoo, 1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.30-r4::gentoo, 2.31.1-r4::gentoo, 2.33.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            8.2.0-r6::gentoo, 9.2.0-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.2.1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.29-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

fkmclane

    location: /var/lib/layman/fkmclane

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

hossie

    location: /var/lib/layman/hossie

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="arm"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="armv7a-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=armv7-a -mfpu=vfpv3-d16 -mfloat-abi=hard"

CHOST="armv7a-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php7.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php7.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=armv7-a -mfpu=vfpv3-d16 -mfloat-abi=hard"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=armv7-a"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=armv7-a"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de en"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl airplay alsa apache2 arm armv5te armv6 armv6t2 berkdb bluetooth bluray branding bzip2 cairo caps cdda cdr cec cli consolekit crypt css cups curl dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif flac fortran fpm ftp gd gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv icu ipv6 java jce jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf pdo php phython png policykit postgres ppds qt5 readline sdl seccomp spell split-usr sqlite ssl startup-notification svg tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xmlreader xmlwriter xv xvid zip zlib" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_ARM="edsp thumb thumb2 v4 v5 v6 v7 vfp" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de en ru" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24 ruby25" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="exynos fbdev omap dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Nun der Aufruf von 

```
emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world
```

Es scheiterte bei ev-python/setuptools_scm

```
writing requirements to src/setuptools_scm.egg-info/requires.txt

writing src/setuptools_scm.egg-info/PKG-INFO

writing top-level names to src/setuptools_scm.egg-info/top_level.txt

writing dependency_links to src/setuptools_scm.egg-info/dependency_links.txt

writing entry points to src/setuptools_scm.egg-info/entry_points.txt

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "setup.py", line 123, in <module>

    setuptools.setup(**arguments)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/__init__.py", line 145, in setup

    return distutils.core.setup(**attrs)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/distutils/core.py", line 151, in setup

    dist.run_commands()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/distutils/dist.py", line 953, in run_commands

    self.run_command(cmd)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/distutils/dist.py", line 972, in run_command

    cmd_obj.run()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command/install.py", line 61, in run

    return orig.install.run(self)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/distutils/command/install.py", line 575, in run

    self.run_command(cmd_name)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/distutils/cmd.py", line 326, in run_command

    self.distribution.run_command(command)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/distutils/dist.py", line 972, in run_command

    cmd_obj.run()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command/install_egg_info.py", line 34, in run

    self.run_command('egg_info')

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/distutils/cmd.py", line 326, in run_command

    self.distribution.run_command(command)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/distutils/dist.py", line 972, in run_command

    cmd_obj.run()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command/egg_info.py", line 296, in run

    self.find_sources()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command/egg_info.py", line 303, in find_sources

    mm.run()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command/egg_info.py", line 534, in run

    self.add_defaults()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command/egg_info.py", line 574, in add_defaults

    rcfiles = list(walk_revctrl())

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools/command/sdist.py", line 20, in walk_revctrl

    for item in ep.load()(dirname):

  File "/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/setuptools_scm-3.5.0/work/setuptools_scm-3.5.0/src/setuptools_scm/integration.py", line 22, in find_files

    command = ep.load()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/pkg_resources/__init__.py", line 2443, in load

    return self.resolve()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/pkg_resources/__init__.py", line 2453, in resolve

    raise ImportError(str(exc))

ImportError: 'module' object has no attribute 'FILES_COMMAND'

 * ERROR: dev-python/setuptools_scm-3.5.0::gentoo failed (install phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  125:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 2870:  Called distutils-r1_src_install

 *   environment, line 1186:  Called _distutils-r1_run_foreach_impl 'distutils-r1_python_install'

 *   environment, line  417:  Called python_foreach_impl 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_install'

 *   environment, line 2486:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_install'

 *   environment, line 1999:  Called _multibuild_run '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_install'

 *   environment, line 1997:  Called _python_multibuild_wrapper 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_install'

 *   environment, line  805:  Called distutils-r1_run_phase 'distutils-r1_python_install'

 *   environment, line 1154:  Called distutils-r1_python_install

 *   environment, line 1068:  Called esetup.py 'install' '--root=/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/setuptools_scm-3.5.0/image/_python2.7'

 *   environment, line 1543:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${@}" || die "${die_args[@]}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-python/setuptools_scm-3.5.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-python/setuptools_scm-3.5.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/setuptools_scm-3.5.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/setuptools_scm-3.5.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/setuptools_scm-3.5.0/work/setuptools_scm-3.5.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/setuptools_scm-3.5.0/work/setuptools_scm-3.5.0'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-python/setuptools_scm-3.5.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/setuptools_scm-3.5.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-python/setuptools_scm-3.5.0:

 * ERROR: dev-python/setuptools_scm-3.5.0::gentoo failed (install phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  125:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 2870:  Called distutils-r1_src_install

 *   environment, line 1186:  Called _distutils-r1_run_foreach_impl 'distutils-r1_python_install'

 *   environment, line  417:  Called python_foreach_impl 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_install'

 *   environment, line 2486:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_install'

 *   environment, line 1999:  Called _multibuild_run '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_install'

 *   environment, line 1997:  Called _python_multibuild_wrapper 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_install'

 *   environment, line  805:  Called distutils-r1_run_phase 'distutils-r1_python_install'

 *   environment, line 1154:  Called distutils-r1_python_install

 *   environment, line 1068:  Called esetup.py 'install' '--root=/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/setuptools_scm-3.5.0/image/_python2.7'

 *   environment, line 1543:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${@}" || die "${die_args[@]}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-python/setuptools_scm-3.5.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-python/setuptools_scm-3.5.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/setuptools_scm-3.5.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/setuptools_scm-3.5.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/setuptools_scm-3.5.0/work/setuptools_scm-3.5.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/setuptools_scm-3.5.0/work/setuptools_scm-3.5.0'
```

Hier komme ich aktuell nicht weiter. Jemand eine Idee?

Danke im Voraus!

----------

## misterxx

Interessante Weise liefert emerge --info

```
dev-lang/python:          2.7.17-r2::gentoo, 3.4.8::gentoo, 3.5.5::gentoo, 3.6.10-r1::gentoo, 3.7.7-r1::gentoo 
```

aber 

```
matrixstorage ~ # eselect python list

Available Python interpreters, in order of preference:

  [1]   python3.6

  [2]   python2.7
```

Installiert ist aber 3.7.7-r1

```
matrixstorage /etc/conf.d # emerge -pv python 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order: 

Calculating dependencies... done! 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/python-3.7.7-r1:3.7/3.7m::gentoo  USE="bluetooth gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl xml -build -examples (-hardened) -libressl -test -tk -wininst" 0 KiB
```

Wie ist es zu verstehen? Oder ist etwas falsch?

Danke im Voraus!

----------

## misterxx

Hallo Community,

leider muss ich das Thema nach einem Sync erneut aufgreifen. Nun kann ich das Portage nicht aktualisieren.

```
matrixstorage ~ # emerge --oneshot sys-apps/portage

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/certifi-10001 [2019.11.28] USE="-test%" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7* -python3_6* (-python3_9)" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/setuptools-46.4.0-r1 [44.0.0] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7* -python3_6* (-python3_9)" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-portage/gemato-14.4 [14.3] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7* -python3_6* (-python3_9)" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/portage-2.3.103 [2.3.89-r3] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7* -python3_6* (-python3_9)" 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-python/setuptools:0

  (dev-python/setuptools-46.4.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_7 (-pypy3) -python3_6 -python3_8 (-python3_9)" pulled in by

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (app-portage/gemato-14.4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="gpg -test -tools" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7 (-pypy3) -python3_6 -python3_8 (-python3_9)"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

  (dev-python/setuptools-44.0.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_8" pulled in by

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (app-portage/gemato-14.3:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="blake2 bzip2 gpg -lzma -sha3 -test -tools" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_8"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/certifi-2019.11.28:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_8"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/certifi-2019.11.28:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_8"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/setuptools_scm-3.5.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_8"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/cffi-1.14.0:0/1.14.0::gentoo, installed) USE="-doc -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 -python3_7 -python3_8"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/mako-1.1.2:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-doc -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_8"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-util/meson-0.52.1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="(-test)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6 -python3_7 -python3_8"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/chardet-3.0.4:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_8"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/cryptography-2.8-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-idna -libressl -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_8"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

    >=dev-python/setuptools-42.0.2[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/chardet-3.0.4:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_8"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

dev-python/certifi:0

  (dev-python/certifi-10001:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_7 (-pypy3) -python3_6 -python3_8 (-python3_9)" pulled in by

    >=dev-python/certifi-2016.9.26[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/setuptools-46.4.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_7 (-pypy3) -python3_6 -python3_8 (-python3_9)"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

  (dev-python/certifi-2019.11.28:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_8" pulled in by

    >=dev-python/certifi-2016.9.26[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/setuptools-44.0.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_8"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           

    >=dev-python/certifi-2017.4.17[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (dev-python/requests-2.23.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="ssl -socks5 -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_8"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

    dev-python/certifi[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/urllib3-1.25.8:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-brotli -doc -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_8"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

sys-apps/portage:0

  (sys-apps/portage-2.3.103:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="(ipc) native-extensions rsync-verify xattr -apidoc -build -doc -gentoo-dev (-selinux)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7 (-pypy3) -python3_6 -python3_8 (-python3_9)" pulled in by

    sys-apps/portage (Argument)

  (sys-apps/portage-2.3.89-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="(ipc) native-extensions rsync-verify xattr -apidoc -build -doc -gentoo-dev (-selinux)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6 (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_8" pulled in by

    sys-apps/portage[python_targets_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-)] required by (app-portage/layman-2.4.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="git sqlite -bazaar -cvs (-darcs) (-g-sorcery) -gpg -mercurial -squashfs -subversion -sync-plugin-portage -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

    sys-apps/portage[python_targets_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-)] required by (dev-java/java-config-2.2.0-r4:2/2::gentoo, installed) USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6 -python3_7"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

    sys-apps/portage[python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (app-admin/webapp-config-1.55-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="portage" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6 -python3_7"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

    sys-apps/portage[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (app-portage/gentoolkit-0.4.8:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6 (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_8"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

app-portage/gemato:0

  (app-portage/gemato-14.4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="gpg -test -tools" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7 (-pypy3) -python3_6 -python3_8 (-python3_9)" pulled in by

    >=app-portage/gemato-14[python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-),-python_single_target_python3_9(-)] required by (sys-apps/portage-2.3.103:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="(ipc) native-extensions rsync-verify xattr -apidoc -build -doc -gentoo-dev (-selinux)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7 (-pypy3) -python3_6 -python3_8 (-python3_9)"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

  (app-portage/gemato-14.3:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="blake2 bzip2 gpg -lzma -sha3 -test -tools" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_8" pulled in by

    >=app-portage/gemato-14[python_targets_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (sys-apps/portage-2.3.89-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="(ipc) native-extensions rsync-verify xattr -apidoc -build -doc -gentoo-dev (-selinux)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6 (-pypy3) -python3_7 -python3_8"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

```
matrixstorage ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.3.89 (python 3.6.10-final-0, default/linux/arm/17.0/armv7a/desktop, gcc-9.3.0, glibc-2.30-r8, 4.9.44 armv7l)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.9.44-armv7l-ARMv7_Processor_rev_3_-v7l-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:     2041904 total,    156376 free

KiB Swap:    4189180 total,   4035796 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 13 Aug 2020 11:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 6c0f24321312b21edd6522a242c3303459549330

sh bash 5.0_p17

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.33.1 p2) 2.33.1

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p17::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.18::gentoo, 3.6.10-r2::gentoo, 3.7.7-r2::gentoo, 3.8.2-r2::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.16.5::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.33.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.3.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.2.1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.30-r8::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="arm"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="armv7a-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=armv7-a -mfpu=vfpv3-d16 -mfloat-abi=hard"

CHOST="armv7a-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=armv7-a -mfpu=vfpv3-d16 -mfloat-abi=hard"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=armv7-a"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=armv7-a"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de en"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl airplay alsa apache2 arm berkdb bluetooth bluray branding bzip2 cairo caps cdda cdr cec cli crypt css cups curl dbus dri dts dvd dvdr elogind emboss encode exif flac fortran fpm ftp gd gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv icu ipv6 java jce jpeg lcms ldap libglvnd libnotify mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf pdo php phython png policykit postgres ppds qt5 readline sdl seccomp spell split-usr sqlite ssl startup-notification svg tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xmlreader xmlwriter xv xvid zip zlib" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_ARM="edsp thumb thumb2 v4 v5 v6 v7 vfp" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de en ru" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="exynos fbdev omap dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich dagegen unter nehmen könnte? Danke im Voraus.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, mit der installierten Mischung aus python3_7* -python3_6* scheint das letzte @world Update im April auch nicht vollständig gewesen zu sein,

das macht es fürs jetzige sys-apps/portage Update nicht grade einfacher :-/

Vorschlag: Wenn du sys-apps/portage (so wie beim sync vorgeschlagen) vorm @world Update aktualisieren möchtest, dann versuche zb etwas wie 

```
USE="-rsync-verify" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6" emerge -av1 sys-apps/portage app-portage/layman dev-java/java-config app-admin/webapp-config app-portage/gentoolkit
```

Wenn das nicht klappt, dann versuche gleich ein @world Update (ja, noch mit der alten installierten sys-apps/portage Version), via 

```
emerge -avuDN @world --backtrack=100
```

----------

## franzf

Ich versteh nicht ganz wie du schreiben kannst "world update läuft jetzt - so, ist durch durch -  jetzt versuch ich world update und hab Fehler".

Was ich sehe ist ein Mix aus aktivem python3_6 und python3_7. AFAIR war es mal temporär nötig, portage mit python3_6 zu baun. Denke, das ist nicht mehr nötig.

Du hast dazu in der /etc/portage/package.use Einträge angelegt. Kannst du die mal entfernen?

----------

## mike155

Off topic: die Kombination von 2 GB RAM und MAKEOPTS="-j8" scheint mir nicht optimal. Insbesondere Pakete, die in C++ geschrieben sind, brauchen mittlerweile bis zu 2 GB  Ram pro Job. Das führt bei einigen Paketen vermutlich zu sehr viel Swap-Aktivität - und das kostet Zeit. Du könntest also mal testen, ob das Kompilieren mancher Pakete nicht schneller wird, wenn Du mit der Anzahl der parallel laufenden Jobs runter gehst.

----------

## misterxx

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Was ich sehe ist ein Mix aus aktivem python3_6 und python3_7. AFAIR war es mal temporär nötig, portage mit python3_6 zu baun. Denke, das ist nicht mehr nötig.
> 
> Du hast dazu in der /etc/portage/package.use Einträge angelegt. Kannst du die mal entfernen?

 

In /etc/portage/package.use ist bei mir nicht was den Begriff python beinhaltet.

----------

## misterxx

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Off topic: die Kombination von 2 GB RAM und MAKEOPTS="-j8" scheint mir nicht optimal. Insbesondere Pakete, die in C++ geschrieben sind, brauchen mittlerweile bis zu 2 GB  Ram pro Job. Das führt bei einigen Paketen vermutlich zu sehr viel Swap-Aktivität - und das kostet Zeit. Du könntest also mal testen, ob das Kompilieren mancher Pakete nicht schneller wird, wenn Du mit der Anzahl der parallel laufenden Jobs runter gehst.

 

Danke für den Hinweis, werde demnächst ausprobieren.

----------

## mike155

Ja, schau halt, bei welchen Paketen viel Swapping auftritt. Wenn hin und wieder ein paar Seiten rein- und raus- geswappt werden, ist das kein Problem - aber wenn das System nur noch damit beschäftigt ist, Seiten rein- und raus zu swappen, wird es sehr langsam! Typische Kandidaten sind Pakete, die groß und/oder in C++ geschrieben sind: gcc, qtwebengine, firefox, libreoffice, rust...

----------

## misterxx

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vorschlag: Wenn du sys-apps/portage (so wie beim sync vorgeschlagen) vorm @world Update aktualisieren möchtest, dann versuche zb etwas wie 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das hat funktioniert. Portage wurde jetzt aktualisiert und das @world update wurde gestartet.

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung!

----------

## misterxx

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> matrixstorage ~ # emerge --oneshot sys-apps/portage
> 
> ...

 

Hallo zusammen,

das Problem mit dem Updaten des Portage hatte ich immer weiter und es ging nur mit Workarounds das Portage zu aktualisieren.

Seitdem ich aber folgendes in /etc/portage/package.use eingefügt habe funktioniere es auch auf dem normalen Wege wieder:

```
*/* PYTHON_TARGETS: python3_7 python3_8
```

----------

